# Just sharing these



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hearse that carried JFK is for sale...wow big money!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964-Miller-Meteor-Hearse-that-carried-Kennedy-JFK_W0QQitemZ110130527665QQihZ001QQcategoryZ6152QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And also this 450hp hearse is awesome!!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HOT-ROD-HEARSE-1977-Cadillac-S-S-450hp-3-73posi-NICE_W0QQitemZ160122617504QQihZ006QQcategoryZ6472QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You know.... I thinking I would go for the horsepower over a famous person, but that's just me... Twisted?

Thanks for sharing SS.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

twisted, im with u, that second one is awesome.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't decide. I guess I'll just have to get both of them.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

tough choice, but I'd have to go traditional on this one....My wife's grandfather used to work at the Miller Meteor plant that made those oldies....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I's take neither. I like the original look to the hearse.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm with TD... gimme a muscle hearse!
Of course, if I had my _true_ choice I'd want the Munstermobile or the Dragula! Now _THOSE_ were the ultimate haunters rides!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

SS check these links out...
http://www.angelfire.com/zine/TheHearseEnthusiast/links1.html
I would take either one.... I like the original style best , but would really like a motorcycle hearse!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man I hate it when I cant see the pics at work. The better half says the other cars half to go before a hearse can be added. Which means it will be awhile cause the flower car stays.


----------

